# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Wacken 2009

## Daniel Sun

Derzeit läuft es wieder, das größte Heavy Metall Open Air der Welt!

Da platzt das knapp 1900 Seelendorf aus allen Nähten!







Das gesamte Lineup, Bilder und Livestream gibt es auf http://web.wacken.com/en/woa2009/

----------


## Daniel Sun

[youtube:14yt32in]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRv4RR0oWDk[/youtube:14yt32in]

----------


## Daniel Sun

[youtube:39bezqhn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZjNhF-HPsE[/youtube:39bezqhn]

----------


## Enrico

::  sehr gut, leider auch sehr teuer geworden und ich älter   ::

----------


## Hoschi

WOW 10tausende von Zelte,aber vor der Bühne ist kaum was los.Na ja vieleicht spielt gerade der König von Malle  ::   ::   ::

----------

